# Ruffed Grouse Mount



## BirdmanStudios

Hi,
Just joined here as a sponsor and wanted to start sharing mounts with you all.
Hope you enjoy this recently completed Ruffed Grouse.
Regards,
Todd Huffman
http://www.birdmanstudios.com


----------



## Dick Monson

Excellant. It could fly right off the stump.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

that is a great looking mount!


----------



## desert setter

Impressive!


----------



## Maverick

NICE MOUNT!!!


----------

